# To the Staff:   Thank You.



## Greyblade (Aug 5, 2008)

This message is directed at the staff tending to our beloved, invalid website.

You guys rock.

Unlike some websites that crash and burn and are unheard from for months at a time, you guys stepped up immediately to get things rolling again, and kept us informed every step of the way, regardless of whiners, wankers and nay-sayers.

I already gave the first few pages a once-over, and didn't see a similar thread, so I thought you guys deserved kudos from at least one thankful furry.  =3

And sorry if this is in the wrong place.  >.>


----------



## ArrowHowler (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree. Thankyou, guys, for all your hard work. It may go unnoticed by some, but to us, you're doing one hell of a job trying to get it all back up and putting up with the whiners and moaners.


----------



## Draxaan (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who is working on the site, keeping the forum in line, and everyone who donated.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 5, 2008)

Hear bloody hear!!  I especially think of both Yak and Dragoneer as heroes for giving their 150% (and then some) to get FA back online. Both have sacrificed their time and effort FOR FREE (this isn't their day jobs) trying their best to have FA rise from the ashes like a phoenix. Yes, I'm frustrated at the lack of FA, but I know what they're going through- I'd rather have them do it RIGHT than FAST any day!

Kudos all around!

I can wait. 

d.m.f.


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> Hear bloody hear!!  I especially think of both Yak and Dragoneer as heroes for giving their 150% (and then some) to get FA back online. Both have sacrificed their time and effort FOR FREE (this isn't their day jobs) trying their best to have FA rise from the ashes like a phoenix. Yes, I'm frustrated at the lack of FA, but I know what they're going through- I'd rather have them do it RIGHT than FAST any day!
> 
> Kudos all around!
> 
> ...


 
Well said!  Seconded, and then some.  

Thanks, everyone!  You guys rock!


----------



## vlaadlynx (Aug 5, 2008)

Agreed!

Less bitching, more thanking required


----------



## Gillagad (Aug 5, 2008)

I second everything said above me.  

FA Admins rock


----------



## cocla (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree, the staff deserve our thanks for all they have done, as well as their patience.

Yes FA is down and we dont like it.  But the amount of WHINING they have had to endure over it is something else, especially since we are getting something better which we knew would take longer in the first place.

Its not like we are close to being kept in the dark either, the staff have updated us on the situation a LOT.  And still complaints.


So to everyone on the staff, thanks for everything you do... as well as the enormous amount of patience you must have.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 5, 2008)

_Thank you._


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

Amen.  Keep up the great work, get the site up, and I'll be forever grateful!  Thanks, guys!


----------



## Takara_kitsune (Aug 5, 2008)

I hardly ever log in to the forums, let alone post, but... 

I definitely thank you guys for the work. I work as a PC technician, but my training is in networking, so I kinda know how much effort goes into these things... I think you've handled things beautifully so far. 

Oh, and did I mention I love you guys? :3


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

Indeed.  Much thanks to 'Neer, Damaratus, Tsawolf, and the whole staff team, but most especially to yak!  YOU ROCK!


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Aug 5, 2008)

Much thanks from me, especially to Yak-san.  ^.^


----------



## McRoz (Aug 5, 2008)

A while ago I got a product from a seller on this one site that I will not disclose.

The item was missing a paper cover that would normally come with it. No biggie, I thought, but the guy was so upset by it that he gave me a full refund.

A full refund, just because an insignificant piece of paper was missing.

Anyways, I was really touched by how much he cared about complete costumer satisfaction. I thanked the guy and got rid of a "neutral" review (which apparently still counts as negative on the site in question). I'm planning on buying more stuff from him in the future, should such a chance arise.
___
Just this level of up-to-date, personal discussion with the moderators, admins, whatever is exactly what I like about FA. It shows just how much the people who run this site care about it and it's users when they give every single detail of errors, updates, etc. and, once in a while, post some random, funny thing in a topic.

So long story short, I agree completely with Greyblade. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Animorph324 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you, all of you.  This is a moment to remember: a moment where the center of the furry community broke down, and the few people who stepped up to fix it.  You guys deserve one hell of a commendation at FA:U if you already haven't.


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks guys! ^..^


----------



## MistressVixen (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you... but I don't think the site is fully fixed, either that or its overloaded.


----------



## falderal (Aug 6, 2008)

Greyblade said:


> This message is directed at the staff tending to our beloved, invalid website.
> 
> You guys rock.
> 
> ...



Yay to the FA staff. Thanks for putting up with us and thanks for working your tails off. You keep the engine going behind the scenes. We are just passengers along for the ride


----------



## redstarr (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you guys so much. Rather than be like so many sites that choose to stay offline after a major crash, you set to work getting things back in working order. Sure, there were bumps along the road, but they weren't your fault. You are all freaking amazing, and if I ever have a chance to meet any of you, you guys get a big hug. And cookies. :3 (or beer. whichever)

Here's to a great future for FA!


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome, the site's back up!  It's a little flakey, but it's up.  =)

Thanks again!  *wags vigorously*


----------



## Morg (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome work staff, sorry you had to put up with all the people bitichin but its up now so horray!


----------



## redstarr (Aug 6, 2008)

The errors and white pages i was getting initially seem to have disappeared. Trogdor's settling in for the long run. :]

Night all, I'm glad I was here for the historic re-opening of FA lol


----------



## JAH2000 (Aug 6, 2008)

THANKS!!! chears. you are the BEST


----------



## Lig (Aug 6, 2008)

Wooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FA Staff you guys rock! Thanks for being so diligent and dedicated to the site. *huggles the staff and hands out cupcakes.*  ^_^


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 6, 2008)

All Hail the FurAffinity Site.
woooooooooooooooooot
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
great job guys.
now i can annoy people on the site again
mwuahahahah

whos ready for Mr.Buttman


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 6, 2008)

The staff really do deserve much more than a simple thanks for putting back our site, and dealing with all the trouble while the site was down.
But this is all I can do for now.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 6, 2008)

<3

Exciting to just be ale to see the FA site again. Can't wait for it to be fully up and awesome :3


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 6, 2008)

Good job, team!


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh my god I can't believe it's actually up! I are sooooo bloody happy! Thank you guys so much for all the hard work and putting up with all that bullshit and what not. you guys are awesome. Fictional gold metals for everyone!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you guys, especially Yak, who apparently risked his health for this site. Next time dont exhaust yourself!


----------



## IntrepidRedBlueFox (Aug 6, 2008)

That there is true commitment. Kudos.


----------



## Occoris (Aug 6, 2008)

to the original post: Here Here!

You guys really are doing a good job, and we complain, but that's just because you're the best- and that DOES make sense, no matter what my imaginary friends say >>

What I mean, though, is that, you wouldn't have this many people complaining if ou didn't have this many poeple ON the site to begin with, and obviously you've got to be good if we'd all rather be here than there, even when this place is down, right?

:3


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks is never enough for all the hard work. But it is all I can say.  You admins rock.


----------



## WhisperPntr (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome work fa admins!​


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 6, 2008)

Pip pip cheerio and flourishes all around.

Let's go get stinking drunk.


----------



## Winterbeast (Aug 6, 2008)

Does Yak see this? all of us thanking him and he not know it?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 6, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> Does Yak see this? all of us thanking him and he not know it?


The dude's still working on the site to improve things, even after all that.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## WhisperPntr (Aug 6, 2008)

wow... that's dedication!  I feel like drawing him something now


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> The dude's still working on the site to improve things, even after all that.
> 
> I'm not kidding.


No doubt about that. I hope he gets something special for the amount of work he's put in.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 6, 2008)

I am literally speechless and crying- This is my second thank-you, so...

Thank you. 

Even with the quirks, live-testing and tweaks, it only shows that much more dedication. You, the FA admins & staff, are all heroes, every one of you, so again- THANK YOU! 

*wipes eyes*

d.m.f.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you staffs! :3


----------



## Winterbeast (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> The dude's still working on the site to improve things, even after all that.
> 
> I'm not kidding.



can you thank him for us, then, if he's not seeing what we write here?


----------



## Diti (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, people were eager to see the website back, now what? Thanks are really appreciated! A lot of thanks from me!


----------



## Kahn (Aug 6, 2008)

Three cheers for the FA staff!

*does a cartwheel!*


----------



## Bonzzai (Aug 6, 2008)

THANK YOU 


A lot. Glad you didn't die of stress overload :3


----------



## Rytes (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you for puttin up with us


----------



## Th_Mole (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, thank ALL of you!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for fixing the site.


----------



## FriskyWoods (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep, I'm going to have to give you folks a tip of the hat for all your effort.  I blew off a little steam on another forum when the site's return was delayed by two days, and I apologize for the outward expression of my frustration.


----------

